
Ask HN: Share your side project - samayshamdasani
I&#x27;ve always loved these threads...let&#x27;s see what you guys are currently up to!
======
jetti
I have two side projects:

Breakneck Install[0]. I almost hate posting this because what is up on the
site is old and I'm finishing up a re-design and re-write which is changing
the feature set dramatically. It is going to create MSI files now instead of
EXE by using WiX as a backend. The first version of the new release will be
able to write to registry, the ability to allow downgrades and possibly
setting environment variables (on top of the typical files, license text and
setting the Add/Remove Programs Icon for your application).

Plsm [1] - An Mix task written in Elixir to generate Ecto models from an
existing schema.

[0] [https://www.breakneckinstall.com](https://www.breakneckinstall.com)

[1] [https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm](https://github.com/jhartwell/Plsm)

